# FollowSymLinks bei Confixx ändern



## SetoKaiba (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich versuche gerade (bin grad kurz vorm wahnsinnig werden - arbeite schon den ganzen Tag an dem Problem! - schaut mal auf die Zeit) ein paar ganz normale "rewrites" in der .htaccess-Datei zu setzten.
Das klappt natürlich üerhaupt nicht
Also schau ich in die error_log:



> Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /srv/www/htdocs/web1/html/



Dann hab' ich natürlich sofort versucht diese auf On zu setzten durch:



> Options +FollowSymLinks



Und das in der .htaccess sowie unter Confixx als Admin im Menüpunkt "httpd Spezial".
Klappte natürlich auch nicht!

error_log:


> Options not allowed here



Mit ein bisschen nachvorschen hab' ich heraus gekriegt, dass die Datei "confixx_vhost.conf" dafür zuständig ist, die in die httpd.conf included wird.
Da steht:



> <Directory "/srv/www/htdocs/web1/html">
> Options -FollowSymLinks -SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
> <IfModule mod_access.c>
> Allow from all
> ...



Man beachte "*Options -FollowSymLinks -SymLinksIfOwnerMatch* "!
Leider kann ich die Datei confixx_vhost.conf nicht einfach abändern und die Option auf + setzten, da Confixx die Datei bei jedem Webserver-Reload wieder überschreibt.

Deswegen meine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Option


> Options +FollowSymLinks +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch


so setzen, dass auch Confixx damit einverstanden ist? (Funktionieren sollte es natürlich auch noch)

Die einzige Alternative, die ich dazu sehe, ist eine komplette Neuinstallation zu machen (dann mit Visas - gibt nix anderes beim Provider für meinen Root-Server).
Da darüber einige Leute sauer wären, die ihre Domain bei mir geparkt haben, ist das auch nicht wirklich Sinnvoll!


----------

